# Large Brown  Bitters bottle 1852



## Justunevie (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi New Friends!
I have a large brown 12 sided bottle that is about 8 inches tall and 4 inches wide.
The wording is A.LANCASTER'S INDIAN VEGETABLE JAUNDICE BITTERS COL.SAM JOHNSON  PROPRIETOR  RICHMOND, VA 1852
The bottom say W Heaton NJ and has an odd shaped stamp in the glass.
Pics attached.
Please tell me what you know about this bottle and if it has any value!
Thank you so much!
Vivian


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  I've got bad news for you I'm afraid, these bottles were made in the 70s as decoration, they never held anything and unfortunately have very little value.


----------



## Justunevie (Jul 8, 2020)

thank you so much!  Your quick answer lets me put it in a garage sale!
I have another one I am posting soon...keep an eye out for it!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 11, 2020)

Justunevie said:


> Hi New Friends!
> I have a large brown 12 sided bottle that is about 8 inches tall and 4 inches wide.
> The wording is A.LANCASTER'S INDIAN VEGETABLE JAUNDICE BITTERS COL.SAM JOHNSON  PROPRIETOR  RICHMOND, VA 1852
> The bottom say W Heaton NJ and has an odd shaped stamp in the glass.
> ...


Here is its baby brother !


----------

